# HELP! canister filter on 10 gallon planted tank



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Eheim 2213.


----------



## jinx© (Oct 17, 2007)

epicfish said:


> Eheim 2213.


x2roud:


----------



## griffin (Apr 17, 2006)

i've been wondering something similar. are there any reasonable ones that don't cost quite as much as an eheim? 

i've heard some talk of jebos, but dont' know if they're any good. anyone had experience?


----------



## gtriever (Mar 12, 2009)

I have a Mini-Rapids filter that I was using on a 10g Corydoras grow-out tank. It's finicky, but it does the job. However, I do agree there are better filters out there.


----------



## sunfire99 (Apr 8, 2009)

Look around in the buy/sell sections on the various aquarium forums. I just missed buying a 2213 at Reef Central yesterday for $35. I didn't need it but knew someone here would be able to use it for $35. Good deals are out there if you have the time. I used one of these for years, with no issues:
http://www.marinedepot.com/ps_ViewI...iew~idProduct~AS3611~idCategory~FIFRHBTO.html

Pack it FULL of media to slow it down if it's too much flow. Sells for under $60.


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

You could probably use one of those crummy Tom Rapids or 501's for CO2 then increase flow in the tank with Tunze Universal Mini powerheads. By then, you might be to close to the price of a better canister, though.


----------



## chiquita (Apr 12, 2009)

you guys rock! those are some great suggestions. i like the filter that sunfire99 suggested. any other comments are appreciated!


----------



## chiquita (Apr 12, 2009)

i'm doing my research and it looks like the eheim 2213 (116gph) and the marineland H.O.T. (250 gph) is going to put out too much of a current. i'm looking at the eheim ecco 2232. it claims that you can adjust the flow rate but it doesn't say by how much. it's 127 gph filter rate seems a bit much for my little 10 gallon tank. don't want my plants and fishes blowing in the wind. why can't a company design a canister filter for smaller tanks? that rapid mini canister claims to have 80gph flowrate... hmmm. i'm willing to pay a good amount of money for a filter that will work great. what do you guys think is an ideal gph flow rate for a 10 gallon? i thought 30-50 is a good range but who makes canister filters in that range? sorry for all the questions, i'm just frustrated!!


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

You can adjust the flow rate with the Eheim 2213 as well


----------



## chiquita (Apr 12, 2009)

what exactly is the difference between the ecco and the classic eheim? looks like you have a 10 gallon tank. what kind of filter do you have on yours? can you adjust the flowrate on yours so it's not creating such a current that can be detrimental to the plants and fish?


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

chiquita said:


> what exactly is the difference between the ecco and the classic eheim? looks like you have a 10 gallon tank. what kind of filter do you have on yours? can you adjust the flowrate on yours so it's not creating such a current that can be detrimental to the plants and fish?


The difference between the ecco and classic...um the ecco is easier to prime, the eheim isn't. The ecco comes with this cool outlet and the classic only comes with a spraybar

I have an Eheim Classic 2213 on my 10 gallon. Yes, you can slightly turn the quick disconnect on the OUTLET side to reduce the flow (make sure not to block it off completely).


----------



## sunfire99 (Apr 8, 2009)

chiquita, Keep in mind that canister filters don't have the same turnover or flow rate once they are loaded with media. Most move about half of the stated amount, which is maximum output with no filter media in it. My experience with the Magnum HOT was that it didn't put out even half of the rated flow. The flow decreases even more once it starts to get dirty. I would think either of the smaller Eheims, once loaded with media, and flow turned down would not be too much for you, but would keep the tank nicely clean.


----------



## chiquita (Apr 12, 2009)

i'm sorry, i'm a bit confused. the eheim ecco 2232 vs. the eheim classic 2213. what's the difference and which one would you recommend? so you're saying that you can essentially close the output valve completely for no-flow or have it completely open for 100% flow; i can adjust the flow from 0% to 100%? i have an all glass tank with no black rim so i think an out-of-sight canister would look better than a HOT canister. if it weren't rimless, i'd get the HOT.


----------



## Minsc (Jul 9, 2006)

If you are willing to DIY, there is a cheaper solution, this is something I whipped up when I didn't want to pay for a cannister.








Chuck a sponge on the intake for biological filtration, and you are good to go.


----------



## airborne_r6 (May 2, 2008)

chiquita said:


> i'm sorry, i'm a bit confused. the eheim ecco 2232 vs. the eheim classic 2213. what's the difference and which one would you recommend? so you're saying that you can essentially close the output valve completely for no-flow or have it completely open for 100% flow; i can adjust the flow from 0% to 100%? i have an all glass tank with no black rim so i think an out-of-sight canister would look better than a HOT canister. if it weren't rimless, i'd get the HOT.


There is an on-off valve on the eheim 2213/2215/2217 that can be adjusted as you said from 0% flow to 100% flow. The valve is part of a disconnect on the lines that allows you to disconnect the in/out lines from the canister to clean them.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

I have a 2213 on my 5.5g tank with it on full throttle. The spraybar is a custom one made by fishman that you can find in the sns. if you want to read about my exp with mini cannisters click the link in my sig.


----------



## chiquita (Apr 12, 2009)

what is the "sns?" i'm pretty handy when it comes to diy. i'd love to know how to make a custom spray bar. that sound very cool.


----------



## ZID ZULANDER (Apr 15, 2008)

I have both of those so called crummy filters and they run great for me. I think the only down side is the water volume is not very high. Other than that no issues with either unit.



jaidexl said:


> You could probably use one of those crummy Tom Rapids or 501's for CO2 then increase flow in the tank with Tunze Universal Mini powerheads. By then, you might be to close to the price of a better canister, though.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Its the Swap and Shop here on the site. Where people sell and buy stuff. Here is his thread.



chiquita said:


> what is the "sns?" i'm pretty handy when it comes to diy. i'd love to know how to make a custom spray bar. that sound very cool.


----------



## airborne_r6 (May 2, 2008)

The biggest thing that I am gathering from this thread is that a 2213 will work great on a 10gal with no reduction of flow necessary.


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

ZID ZULANDER said:


> I have both of those so called crummy filters and they run great for me. I think the only down side is the water volume is not very high. Other than that no issues with either unit.


Sorry ZZ, no offense, but the volume is what I was referring to. They're great for adding biological media space to a small tank, but the flow is inadequate in some cases.


----------



## chiquita (Apr 12, 2009)

thank you so much guys. i'm going to buy some of those custom intake and outflow acrylic tubes. those are going to look awsome with my rimless tank! i'm going to put the tank on my kitchen counter and mount the light underneath the cabinent. my only problem is finding a space underneath the counter to store and hide the canister. looks like i'll have to drill holes somewhere and somehow fit a 12" canister in a 10" space. going to have to do some more diy remodeling! please keep any more advice coming! if you see one of those canisters at a good price on this website, let me know but i'll be looking also. you guys are great!


----------



## ZID ZULANDER (Apr 15, 2008)

There is no offense taken. I have them on a 10 gallon tank with a sponge filter and I feel I have adequate flow. But that is me. I dont want to have so much flow that some of the fish I keep dont come out from under the wood or their hiding place because of the flow. I to wish they had more flow. I have asked for them to increase the flow but they feel it sells on its own why change anything. I wish so much that eheim would sell the 2211's again. I have one now and should be getting the pump head for the other unit this week. Hydor also had a small canister the prime 10. I got one awhile back but have not used it on a tank yet.




jaidexl said:


> Sorry ZZ, no offense, but the volume is what I was referring to. They're great for adding biological media space to a small tank, but the flow is inadequate in some cases.


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

Heh, I have a 10gl B. brigittae tank, the tiny HOB has never been cleaned, there's a wall of algae hanging down and a mere trickle of water flowing through. 

Then there are my larger tanks, or small tanks with different species, where I'm very insistent on having the entire water column visibly rotate. Just depends on the tank. I think the 501 etc would be perfect on my 10gl B.b tank, but the capacity just isn't needed for those little guys along with plants.


----------



## Haagenize (Sep 30, 2008)

i have a 2213 on a 4.3 gallon and i want more flow when it's on full blast. But I think that is because my co2 reactor is reducing it's flow a lot


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

I would like to know what you did. 

I had found way back on you tube instructions for a diy canister filter. Sometime on Ebay you can find a good deal on a canister filter.

I have the Ehiem Ecco on my 29G and am very happy with the flow. I felt it was a little strong on the 10G. Didn't know could have reduced the flow by turning down the output and input throttles down. The fish, glowlights, just hid behind a rock a night for rest.


----------



## Clint (Oct 7, 2010)

http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3579+16742&pcatid=16742


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

I wouldn't waste someone I couldn't stands money on that filter. I tried three times to get it to work on my mini-m (5.5g) and it never did.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Might do better going to Petco. So many filters are listed quiet and then the specific one is not quiet. If you buy it locally it is easier to return. I am going to try the Petco HOB filter that is adjustable for friends 10G.


----------



## digglers1288 (Oct 19, 2010)

I have a 10 gallon tank and ended up getting a Finnex PX-360 for $35. Its rated at 93gph but once filled with media the flow is not very strong but fine for my needs. I went with the Finnex over the Toms and 501 mainly because it has two separate baskets (one on top of the other) like most larger canister filters and it looked better to me anyways.


----------

